# Dermatologist



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Please recommend a dermatologist in Dubai. Recently I have been breaking out a lot. I am not interested in any cosmetic treatments.

My insurance covers American Hospital, has anyone tried:

Dr. Syed Shah, American Hospital Dubai: Physicians Profile

Dr. Roula Amer, American Hospital Dubai: Physicians Profile

Once again I am looking for a good dermatologist and not a product/treatment pusher.

thanks
Debbie


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Dr burger is the only guy I would trust


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dr. Burger?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr. Berger is the Dermatologist

Dr.Thomas Berger | Healthbay

Dr. Burger is probably a bad dietitian! 

I've suffered from some really bad breakouts in Dubai (never had this problem back home) but noticed that it almost always occured during a stressful period in my life. 

Are you only look at American Hospital or does your insurance only cover treatments at American Hospital?


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Typo - blame the mobile


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

My insurance covers any facility, but realized that I have US$1000 deductible, so will be taking care of charges myself. If you have any other suggestion/recommendation please let me know. I have been having bad breakouts since moving to Dubai but this time its worse and wouldn't go away.

1. Have you/anyone tried Dr. Berger? How was the experience? I want a dermatologist and not a treatment/procedure doctor

Thanks for your help.

Debbie






pamela0810 said:


> Dr. Berger is the Dermatologist
> 
> Dr.Thomas Berger | Healthbay
> 
> ...


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

So, its down to:

Dr. Syed Shah (aed 600), American Hospital Dubai, American Hospital Dubai: Physicians Profile

Dr. Roula Amer (aed 600), American Hospital Dubai, American Hospital Dubai: Physicians Profile

Dr. Marta Christina Engman (aed 450), Health Bay Polyclinic, Dr. Marta Christina Engman | Healthbay

Dr. Thomas Berger (aed 450), Health Bay Polyclinic, Dr.Thomas Berger | Healthbay

Dr. Muna Hassan (aed 520), Mediclinic Dubai Mall, Mediclinic Dubal Mall :: Doctor Details - Muna Hassan, Dr.

Give me your suggestion(s).

thanks
Debbie


----------



## hgulzow (Mar 15, 2013)

*Dr Nasir !!!!!!*

I've searched multiple dermatologists before I stumbled upon Dr.Nasir!!!! He is AMAZING!! He can be a bit pricey, however he will do anything he can so insurance will cover! This guy takes his time to listen to each patient as everyone's skin care issues are different! 
Dr. Ikramullah Al Nasir

Give him a call!! You can't go wrong with him!!!!! :angel:


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

So I paid a visit to:

Dr. Muna Hassan (aed 520), Mediclinic Dubai Mall, Mediclinic Dubal Mall :: Doctor Details - Muna Hassan, Dr.

Visit was pleasant, but the treatment did not help and I don't think I would like to visit again.

Thinking of Dr. Ikramullah Al Nasir, I hope he is a genuine dermatologist and not a treatment/product pusher.

Any suggestions/recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

debbie790 said:


> Dr. Marta Christina Engman (aed 450), Health Bay Polyclinic, Dr. Marta Christina Engman | Healthbay


i had this woman check out a dodgy mole a few weeks ago.
fortunately, it wasn't dodgy!
No major experience of her dealing with a 'real' issue, but very personable!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Dr. Shah treated our 8 year old son. He was very good. Whilst speaking to him it turns out that he was a consultant in UK specialising in treating skin cancers - so my son's verruccas seemed a bit insignificant against that level of experience!!
Cheers
Steve


----------

